

Not quite another OpenSSL erratum - bulibuta
http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-tech&m=139929943120228&w=2

======
darbelo
Also interesting is Theo's follow up email on the same thread:
[http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
tech&m=139930973824927&w=2](http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
tech&m=139930973824927&w=2)

